# Are black lights harmful?



## Fraek (May 8, 2008)

The florescent black lights that make things all cool colored but don't produce a lot of heat, are they harmful to tarantulas? I've heard they are harmful to scorpions and reptiles so I would imagine tarantulas as well. Can anyone second this for me or tell me I'm wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## josh_r (May 8, 2008)

yes they are. UV rays are harmful to everything. that is why tarantulas are primarily nocturnal


----------



## saminthemiddle (May 8, 2008)

For more information on lights and tarantulas look up the thread "Infrared."

Anyway, to sort of paraphrase everything that was said there about lights:

Although there is some anecdotal evidence that tarantulas can't see UV light there is scientific proof that true spiders can see UVA (long wavelength ultraviolet) light and are expected to be able to see UVB (medium wavelength ultraviolet) light as well. Unless theraphosid eyes have lost the ultraviolet rsuffer the same stress that white light causes them.eceptors, tarantulas will react to UVA light the same way they react to white light.

About safety: UVA lights are perfectly safe. UVC (short wavelength UV light) light is not safe at all. UVC, and to a lesser extent UVB, light is ionizing radiation which means that each photon has enough energy to denature certain chemicals. In fact, UVC lights are used in labs, the food service industry, and hospitals to disinfect equipment. UVB and UVC light is the reason you tan at the beach as well.

Pick a UVA ultraviolet lamp with negligible UVB and UVC output. I can't guarantee the output levels of any florescent tube type UV lamps but if you want a guaranteed safe UV lamp buy a UVA LED lamp array.

Don't buy a UV lamp from a pet store though. IIRC those are for use with iguanas and other reptiles that need UVB light to synthesize certain vitamins in their skin. Go to a party store or buy online.

If you just want a light to observe your T by, go with a red lamp. I recommend a red LED array but any red light bulb will do. BTW: you can get a red LED array online for about 10 dollars that screws into an Edison type socket online if you search around a bit.

You can get an LED UVA lamp for about 25 dollars.


----------



## saminthemiddle (May 9, 2008)

josh_r said:


> yes they are. UV rays are harmful to everything. that is why tarantulas are primarily nocturnal


... This is false. 

I can say beyond a shadow of a doubt, with complete confidence that I know what I'm talking about:

1) UVA light and very limited amounts of UVB and UVC light are not harmful to your animal.

2) Not only is UV light not harmful to everything [alive] it's quite necessary for life. Without it animals wouldn't be able to manufacture certain critical vitamins and would die. The same likely applies to tarantulas as well.

3) Tarantulas aren't nocturnal because of ultraviolet light. They are most likely nocturnal because of birds.

Yes, if you doused the animal with an antibacterial UVC lamp it would die, but the OP isn't asking about UVC lamps, he's asking about UVA lamps. UVA lamps are not going to harm you lil guy and are likely mildly beneficial in controlled doses.

Don't go overboard though, it's likely that tarantulas can see UVA light so shining a light in their tank constantly could stress them out. Besides, turning off lights is good for the environment.

Go get yourself a blacklight, glowing Ts are groovy.


----------



## hardtohandle (May 9, 2008)

saminthemiddle said:


> ... This is false.
> 
> I can say beyond a shadow of a doubt, with complete confidence that I know what I'm talking about:
> 
> ...



Are you sure T's glow? They are not scorpions...


----------



## josh_r (May 9, 2008)

you asked about a blacklight, i told you no because the output of uv is too strong. it will damage scorps or tarantulas.... they can damage you. i say uv rays damage everything because not only is that what tans you or gives you a sunburn, but it also fades your shirts, carpet, warps the blinds, fades furniture, turns everything brittle over time. before i knew blacklights but out so much uv, i had one over a scorpion. the scorp died from what i assume was probably cancerous cells or something a few months down the road. it had developed wierd bumps and blisters on its body. tarantulas dont need any spectrum of uv, so you dont need any special bulb. just make sure it has a low uv output. and since most species burrow, there is nothing to worry about. i run 6500k bulbs over some of my spider enclosures solely for the plants and the spiders have no issues. there is a uvb light that was put out on the market for reptiles that has been discontinued because its uvb output was too high. it was causing animals to blister and die. its the ESU desert series 50. dont use this product over any animal.


----------



## josh_r (May 9, 2008)

yes, UVA and UVB is not harmful in normal % or exposure.... but it is harmful when over exposed with higher than normal %. blacklights but out higher percentages than a typical bulb. ive had scorps die from it. even some regular bulbs can have higher than desired UVB output. yeah, normal ammounts arent going to harm anything, just pay attention to what you are buying basically. blacklights come with a warning on them for a reason.


----------



## saminthemiddle (May 9, 2008)

Cool, I'm glad we are on the same page then there, Josh.

I hate to think what you got your hands on there with that blacklight. You probably got one of those germicidal bulbs and if it was causing your skin to blister like that it's no wonder it killed your scorp.

Get some LEDs because they have a nice narrow band which they output light on so they are very safe.

Blacklight.com sells some nice 395nm units that screw into an Edison socket (standard light socket) For 11 bucks. (BTW, that's just under what is visible to the human eye)

United nuclear sells what's basically the same thing with it's own stand for $150. 

Also, Josh *IS* right that UV lights can be risky for the simple fact that you can't see UV light so it's almost impossible to judge how much light you are putting out. Be safe and use a dimmer. Turn it up slowly until you get the effect you want.


----------



## josh_r (May 9, 2008)

saminthemiddle said:


> I hate to think what you got your hands on there with that blacklight. You probably got one of those germicidal bulbs and if it was causing your skin to blister like that it's no wonder it killed your scorp.


i dont think you understood me here. i didnt get blistered skin..... the blistering of the skin is on reptiles caused by the new ESU desert series 50 bulb. it is a normal T5 bulb that puts out WAY too much UVB. it has been discontinues because it was burning and killing animals.

also, we have sunblock for a reason.... to block the harmful rays of the sun. why?? because it burns our skin and causes skin cancer. so it is harmful and who is to say that is not a reason why they are nocturnal?? there has to be more reasons that just birds right?? i jus dont see the reason for exposing your animals to this on a regular basis. i know other people who have lost scorpions from leaving a T8 blacklight on them for long periods.... same thing... some wierd cancerous looking thing. im no expert, i just know that it is harmful and i have lost scorps from it before i learned and i know others that have as well... do an experiment if you wish to risk your animals..... i wouldnt recommend it though


----------



## cacoseraph (May 9, 2008)

i had scorps exposed to a flourescent UV bulb that was on 24/7 for something like a year and nothing bad happened that i could tell.  a number of the scorps actually huddled against the glass nearest the bulb when they were pregnant, too. probably for the bit of extra warmth it was providing. dunno what spectrum it was kicking out or whatever. a couple of the scorps made the babies whilst.  i eventually quit doing it when i realized it was probably bad for *me*

never really noticed any decrease in their flourescences either, but their easily could have been a minor decrease that i didn't notice


so, what can you conclude from this?  all diff types of bulbs and diff outputs in terms of spectrum and like, er lumen output.  some are quite deletorious and some don't seem to have much in the way of bad effects


----------



## cacoseraph (May 9, 2008)

oh and another note

the startle bands on my P. regalis did kind of glow


----------



## Nerri1029 (May 9, 2008)

OK WHOAH !!!


T's have exoskeletons - We ( humans ) do not.

UV is a kind of radiation but has no tissue depth penetration.
the UV rays hitting a T are hitting dead material ( Sclerotin, chiton and wax etc.) 

We have no exoskeleton, and our layers of dead cells aren't as good a protection against UV ( sunburn )

THERE ARE differnt kinds of UV.

On my desk right now is a lamp that gives off UV rays at the 250nm ( nanometer ) wavelength. this lamp will kill things 

Name...............Abbreviation.......................Wavelength  
*Ultraviolet  A*, long wave, or black light UVA ....*400 nm - 315 nm *
Near NUV...................................................400 nm - 300 nm 
Ultraviolet B or medium wave UVB...................315 nm - 280 nm 
Middle MUV.................................................300 nm - 200 nm 
*Ultraviolet C*, short wave, or germicidal UVC.....*280 nm - 100 nm *
Far FUV.....................................................200 nm - 122 nm 
Vacuum VUV...............................................200 nm - 10 nm 
Extreme EUV...............................................121 nm - 10 nm

There is no overlap of the UV-C and the UV-A
I will not say it's 100% safe... but I will say that it's very very likely safe for your T's


----------



## MelGibson (May 10, 2008)

i use a flashlight alot on my Ts altho it isnt uv rays, could it stress em out?


----------



## sydward (May 19, 2008)

i use red party lamps for a few of my T's...it doesnt seem to bother them....they dont act any different than they did before....


----------

